# Propagación de Fibra Optica



## RCLopez (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola, esperando que aclaren ciertas iquietudas que tengo...

En un cable de fibra optica, en cuanto a su modo de propagación, ¿es la energía luminosa de la fuente igual a la energia luminosa recuperada en el destino?...

cualquier aporte les estoy agradecido...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nop... en ningun caso la energia luminosa de la fuente sera igual a la energia luminosa recuperada en el destino.... ya que por mas perfecta que sea la fibra optica siempre tendra un indice de opacidad que ira degradando la señal

En una fibra optica se acostumbra poner repetidores cada cierta distancia para volver a incrementar la señal.. me parece que en la que se tiende en el fondo de los oceanos es cada 50km

Obvio... si la distancia es muy pequeña la perdida es despreciable...


----------



## RCLopez (Oct 11, 2009)

Gracias x tu respuesta....

Salu2


----------



## jitter (Oct 23, 2009)

Hay varias causas de pérdida de energía lumínica en una fibra óptica. Menciono a continuación un par de ellas:

1) Pérdida por absorción. Algunas longitudes de onda generan vibraciones en moléculas del material que compone la fibra, o de impurezas en la misma, por lo que una fracción de la energía lumínica se transformadorrma en otro tipo de energía. Este fenómeno se da más en las fibras hechas de plástico que en las de sílice.

2) Pérdida por esparcimiento o difusión. Las impurezas en el material, o las imperfecciones en el mismo (que producen variaciones en el índice de refracción), pueden desviar los fotones. Esto puede causar que la luz no siga su trayectoria original, y se "escape" de la fibra óptica.

3) Pérdida en las curvaturas. En los puntos en que la fibra tiene un radio de curvatura muy pequeño, no se produce el fenómeno de reflexión interna total, que es el principio de funcionamiento de la fibra óptica.
De más está decir que la fibra óptica es muy frágil, por lo que si se la dobla en exceso se puede cortar, o pueden generarse fisuras que desvían la luz hacia afuera de la misma.

4) Pérdidas en las conexiones. En los conectores, o en empalmes mal hechos, las pérdidas suelen ser las más significativas.

5) Dispersión cromática. Este fenómeno (mas bien relacionado con las fibras multimodo) puede describirse como el hecho de que las diferentes longitudes de onda (o colores de luz) viajen a diferente velocidad por el medio. De esta manera, puede no tenerse una pérdida efectiva de energía, pero los pulsos de luz de las diferentes longitudes de onda que llegan a destiempo al receptor no se suman para "reconstruir" el pulso emitido. Así es que se obtiene en el destino un pulso de mayor duración temporal y menor amplitud de potencia. Esto puede interpretarse como que se produce una pérdida de potencia en la fibra, ya que el receptor debe interpretar pulsos de menor amplitud.
El fenómeno de dispersión cromática, o multimodal, limita la velocidad de transmisión de datos. La expansión en el tiempo de los pulsos hace que en algún momento los pulsos sucesivos se "pisen" o solapen, lo que dificulta la recepción correcta de la información. Es por este motivo que las fibras monomodo (que funcionan con un solo modo o longitud de onda) permiten tasas de transferencia mayores que las multimodo.

Bueno, salió un poco más extenso de lo que pretendía en un principio, pero es una forma de iniciar la "devolución" de la información que ya obtuve en estos foros.
Espero que mi aporte sea útil, no solo a RCLopez, sino a todos los que visiten este foro.

Saludos, y hasta la próxima.


----------

